# Rolled Oats - Preparation?



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've never really eaten oatmeal myself, so I'm not sure what the consistency of cooked rolled oats should be. 

Annie did not do well on the Dr. Harvey's Canine Health as her eyes started to really water a lot and she had started to show a bit of staining in the corners. She also started to scratch a lot more than usual. So, after a visit to the vet, she recommended that we start her out on rolled oats and a protein (with the necessary calcium and oil added in) and then we will add more ingredients as we go. I'm using Bob's Red Mill Organic rolled oats.

However, I made the rolled oats this morning according to the package directions and it's like a thick paste but with the individual oats still visible. Is this normal? Is it supposed to be more soupy? Should I add more water? Not cook as long? I cooked it for about five minutes and let it sit. 

Sophie is doing great on the Dr. Harvey's Canine Health, but it is a little soupy when I fix it.

Thanks!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I buy the large flake oat usually and it takes 20 mins for it to cook well through and not taste grainy. I love it  I like it to be a thick paste consistency. You still see individual oats but the are pretty mushy.

If the Canine health wasn't good then maybe you could try the veg-to-bowl. It doesn't have the grain. I am not sure I would fancy cooking oatmeal every morning for my fluff.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks! I was planning on doing a big batch and freezing it - this was a test run before I cooked it all up. lol

I bought the big bag of Canine Health, so Sophie will finish that up and if I decide to stay on a premix we may switch over to Sojo's as I can purchase that at the vet and it's the premix she recommends. It's available in grain free, also. They actually get very little of the premix so I think this Dr. H's is going to last her a long time, though. lol 

I've been doing a lot of reading and I haven't decided yet if I'm going to get them both on a premix or if I'm going to go totally home cooked. The vet would like them both to have their meat raw, but I haven't totally wrapped my brain around that yet. Although, I have given them both raw chicken and the raw patties that my vet sells and the girls loved it. I think the raw balanced patties would be the easiest way to go as far as convenience. She told me that the raw meat is much more nutritious for them than cooked meat.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

sophie said:


> Thanks! I was planning on doing a big batch and freezing it - this was a test run before I cooked it all up. lol
> 
> I bought the big bag of Canine Health, so Sophie will finish that up and if I decide to stay on a premix we may switch over to Sojo's as I can purchase that at the vet and it's the premix she recommends. It's available in grain free, also. They actually get very little of the premix so I think this Dr. H's is going to last her a long time, though. lol
> 
> I've been doing a lot of reading and I haven't decided yet if I'm going to get them both on a premix or if I'm going to go totally home cooked. The vet would like them both to have their meat raw, but I haven't totally wrapped my brain around that yet. Although, I have given them both raw chicken and the raw patties that my vet sells and the girls loved it. I think the raw balanced patties would be the easiest way to go as far as convenience. She told me that the raw meat is much more nutritious for them than cooked meat.


Ahh ok, freezing would be easier  we worry so, about doing the right things for our beloved fluffs. It isn't particularly easy is it? I have read about BARF being a lot better for them, and know that the holistic vet that Lola will see soon recommends it. But I did put Lola on the dehydrated raw and didn't think she was doing very well on it. She is back on her Acana plus some home cooking and I have just bought the Dr Harvey's veg to bowl to try too. I can't say I am too thrilled about feeding raw either. I can't imagine her lying on the floor crunching real raw bones :w00t:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Ahh ok, freezing would be easier  we worry so, about doing the right things for our beloved fluffs. It isn't particularly easy is it? I have read about BARF being a lot better for them, and know that the holistic vet that Lola will see soon recommends it. But I did put Lola on the dehydrated raw and didn't think she was doing very well on it. She is back on her Acana plus some home cooking and I have just bought the Dr Harvey's veg to bowl to try too. I can't say I am too thrilled about feeding raw either. *I can't imagine her lying on the floor crunching real raw bones* :w00t:


That's one of my main concerns! I jokingly told them the other day that they may have to start dining al fresco!! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:

Linda


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maybe I'm just stupid -- but I didn't know that you could freeze cooked oatmeal.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Maybe I'm just stupid -- but I didn't know that you could freeze cooked oatmeal.


I didn't know either, but I googled it and apparently it's done all of the time. I added a little warm water to the oats for Annie's dinner tonight and it came out just fine - didn't taste bad either. Only thing was I was distracted for two seconds and Sophie ate Annie's dinner! :w00t: My fil was here this evening and took my attention out of the room for two seconds and when I turned around Sophie was licking her lips! I asked her why she was licking her lips and my son who was also visiting said she just finished her dinner - uh? - she eats in the other room! I turned around and Annie was in the other room eating Sophie's dinner! Lesson learned on that one. What was funny is that they have never eaten each other's dinner before. They only eat in two separate rooms because Annie prefers to eat under the end table by the sofa. She's a quirky little thing. I guess I'll have to wait until morning to see if Annie likes the oats - Sophie sure did! :smilie_tischkante:


----------

